# songs for orchestra



## kuniklo (Jun 21, 2020)

I've been enjoying this recent release of Massenet's songs performed by a vocalist with an orchestra and it made me realize that other than Strauss "Four Last Songs" and Berlioz's "Nuits d'Eté" I don't know many works in this format. I enjoy a lot of French Chanson and German Lieder but those are generally performed with a single accompanist or small ensemble. Are there other pieces like this I should look for?









Jules Massenet's Songs with Orchestra - Bru Zane Label


First recording of 22 songs | with Nicole Car, Jodie Devos, Cyrille Dubois, Étienne Dupuis, Véronique Gens, Chantal Santon Jeffery and the Orchestre de chambre de Paris conducted by Hervé Niquet




bru-zane.com


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

There are some works I _could_ recommend, but I won't unless you are receptive toward post-WWII modernism + contemporary.
During the meantime, my 1st suggestion would be to explore WWI-era Karol Szymanowski, such as "Songs of the Infatuated Muezzin" or "Songs of a Fairy-Tale Princess" or "Love Songs of Hafiz".


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

First of all, Mahler, "Wunderhorn", Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen, Rückert-Lieder, Kindertotenlieder. And Berio orchestrated a bunch of early Mahler which are also recommendable.

Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder

There are a bunch of Wolf Lieder with orchestra (not quite sure, if all were done by Wolf himself).

Berg: Altenberg-Lieder, "Der Wein" (more an aria/small cantata)

Zemlinsky also has a bunch of orchestral lieder (and the Lyrische Sinfonie which is a "Lieder symphony" like Mahler's Lied von der Erde) and Strauss has also more than only the 4 last songs.

There are orchestrations for Schubert lieder done by later composers (Brahms, Reger and others); it was not uncommon in the late 19th and early 20th century. There are a few anthology disc with them, e.g Von Otter/Quasthoff/Abbado (DG).


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Dvorak - Biblical Songs
Vaughan Williams - Five Mystical Songs
Canteloube - Chants d'Auvergne
Ravel - Shéhérazade


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Among my favorites:
*Songs Of The Auvergne* by* Canteloube*








and
*Poème De L'Amour Et De La Mer *by* Chausson







*


----------



## kuniklo (Jun 21, 2020)

Prodromides said:


> There are some works I _could_ recommend, but I won't unless you are receptive toward post-WWII modernism + contemporary.
> During the meantime, my 1st suggestion would be to explore WWI-era Karol Szymanowski, such as "Songs of the Infatuated Muezzin" or "Songs of a Fairy-Tale Princess" or "Love Songs of Hafiz".


I used to listen to a lot of contemporary music when I was younger but I seem to have mostly lost the habit as I get older. I guess I'm just another old man becoming more conservative with age.


----------



## kuniklo (Jun 21, 2020)

Becca said:


> Dvorak - Biblical Songs
> Vaughan Williams - Five Mystical Songs
> Canteloube - Chants d'Auvergne
> Ravel - Shéhérazade


I forgot to mention I have the Ravel on a recently acquired Janet Baker disc paired with N'uits d'Eté. It's new to me but I like it a lot on first listening.

I'm generally well disposed to Dvorak so I'll put the songs at the top of my list.


----------



## kuniklo (Jun 21, 2020)

SONNET CLV said:


> Among my favorites:
> *Songs Of The Auvergne* by* Canteloube*
> View attachment 170438
> 
> ...


Thanks these seem like exactly the sort of thing I'm looking for.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Britten's vocal works are of the highest order for musical setting. These aren't for a full orchestra but are still wonderful and worth a listen - accessible too imv.
Serenade
Les Illuminatuions
Nocturne


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Korngold's 4 Abschiedslieder was originally written for voice and piano. He orchestrated them a few years later.






Gosta Nystroem, Songs.by the Sea






Lieberson Neruda Songs.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't think that Elgar's "Sea Pictures" has been mentioned yet. Ditto Mussorgsky's Songs and Dances of Death (orchestrated by Shostakovich, among others).

There are orchestrated versions of quite a few of Strauss' songs beyond the VLL. Felicity Lott has recorded most of them with Neeme Jarvi for Chandos, and there are estimable collections by Jessye Norman, Siegfried Jerusalem, Steve Davislim, and others.

Sibelius' songs are sometimes performed with orchestra. This is a great disc:










Most of Shostakovich's song cycles have been recorded in orchestral versions.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

These are some of the most exquisite songs with orchestra you will ever hear.


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

Respighi had a number of orchestrated songs as well.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Dessert Island box.


----------



## kuniklo (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I'm looking forward to exploring all of these.


----------

